
China moves to shutter Bitcoin mines - 8ytecoder
https://www.ft.com/content/adfe7858-f4f9-11e7-88f7-5465a6ce1a00
======
8ytecoder
Outline: [https://outline.com/EYMaF9](https://outline.com/EYMaF9)

